# Face plant - concussion



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

New to this section.  On Monday 9/7 I went over the bars, seem to have landed on my face. I was found walking the trail, bleeding profusely. A passing rider walked me out and stayed with me until my wife came.

Helmet is cracked, not a scratch anywhere but my face. 22 stitches, MRI, EEG, 2 CT scans, all good. I escaped with a concussion. I have almost no memory of the day of the injury, and none at all of the ride.

Feeling ok today, headache. Face is healing well. I am told that my season is over.

could have been a lot worse.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Good thing you're married 'cause you won't be picking up any chicks looking like that.  

Reading your post I was reminded of the old Snickers commercial where the football player gets knocked out...as he's coming around they ask him if he knows his name and he says "I am Batman". 

I hate that you suffered a concussion but maybe not having any recollection of the event will be a good thing.

Here's to a speed recovery. Best of luck.


----------



## le_buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, that looks nasty. So you have no idea of how it happened ?
Good to see youre ok. You should get an MRI of your head to make sure
youre ok up there, but maybe after your wounds heal you could ride
assuming no lasting injury. Were you clipped in when it happened ?


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

I did have an MRI. All ok. I do not remember what happened, but I assume I was clipped in. i think I slid off the side of a log ride, bike going to one side and my face on the other.


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

*So will you wear a ff lid now?*

I'm just curious cuz i just bought a giro remedy to wear but feel self conscious wearing on local trails.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

you know what sucks? that we all feel like n00bs when we want to wear full-face gear. i messed my leg up recently and I had considered wearing shin/knee guards before that but didn't because "i'd look like a pus*y". man, isn't that the dumbest thing we've ever thought?? and come to think of it, everytime i've seen dudes that are all geared up i _actually _thought "shi*, that guy must be a _baller_!" i want to get nasty on the trail, and i bet a full-face dome piece would help me get raw. but i don't want to get judged. how do we break the cycle?!??!


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that looks horrible... Just remember if someone asks just say "You should of seen the other guy!" In all seriousness I am glad you are okay.

As for the pads and stuff. I don't care what others think or say... Call me crazy or whatever but my cousin and I have a slogan that we ride by "No Shame". I wear full face, shin/knee protection, and elbow/arm protection. 

It was funny cause I was watching Kranked the other day and my brother asked why most of the downhill guys just wear helmets and that is it. I said cause the mostly don't care. Then I proceeded to say that most of the DH women wear full pads. He asked why is that. I said cause they are smart.

I have seen plenty of cases where a casual ride has turned gnarly cause of lack of gear.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

who makes the best madly vented full-face helmet? it's hotter than hell in FL and my regular mtb helmet is hot enough.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

derockus said:


> who makes the best madly vented full-face helmet? it's hotter than hell in FL and my regular mtb helmet is hot enough.


Specialized Deviant
661 Comp II
Bell Bellistic
Giro Remedy


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah, the deviant was what i was thinking of. vented like a half shell but with a full-on chin bar.


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

*Time heals all wounds*

A week later:


----------



## SloaneRider (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww! You look a lot better jsg and I'm so glad you're getting well quickly. That was a tough break but thankfully it wasn't any worse than what you experienced. Continue to get better and keep us updated!!


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 12, 2009)

Concussions are nothing to joke about. It is a brain injury, and can be something that makes a future brain injury even worse. If a football player gets a concussion they wear a helmet on their helmet to give them more protection. If they get too many concussions then their season is done, and if it continues, then their career is done.

I'd talk to your doc, maybe a neuro too, and tell them your situation and see how long you need to take a break, then wear the best helmet you can find.

I like the Catlike, as worn by the Cervello Test Team (in the US I've only seen them on E-Bay). They seem to have good back of head coverage, but some MTB helmets give good back of head coverage. You could also get one of the lighter downhill helmets. Who cares if someone thinks you look strange wearing that kind of helmet, it YOUR head that you need to protect.

There are injuries called subdural and epidural hematomas. One will kill you quickly, the other can take up to two weeks before causing death because it happens so slow, so you need good head protection, and you need to make sure you can return to your riding first.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats on being an epic lurker, joined in 05 and only 36 posts.

Personally I feel the Deviant is a great full face option, way better than the Met Parachute or other half-assed full face options. I used a Deviant as my DH helmet for a year or so (until I cracked it boning a drop at Collonade over the winter, kept me conscious and aware despite a concussion) and it works very well, a little tough to climb in. How did you sustain your injury? I'm partial to leaving a heavier helmet off for the climb as long as it doesn't involve any techy sections. I use a standard skull cap (Spesh Instinct) for most of my XC/AM rides but I rarely ride trails that don't involve techy downhills. Unfortunately I don't think there are a lot of options for breathable full face helmets that will actually protect you IMO. My personal opinion is use a big helmet if you are concerned and just strap it to your pack if you aren't worried about the climb. If techy climbing is involved then you have to just hold back with a better climbing (read non-fullface helmet) on the downhill if potential injury is an issue.


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

Why is season over? Can't you at least ride some mild XC? Sorry bout the fall, crashing sucks!


----------



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

Glad to see and hear you're on the mend! Just curious, what was the trail condition or stunt that caused you to go over the bars? A while back I got off pretty bad because I was riding way over my head. (Ego) I have since back off and I’m trying to relearn what I have unlearned. The funny thing is that now I’m enjoying the ride so much more.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

Your scars healed pretty quick. How does your head feel? Any cloudiness or trouble thinking/focusing?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

The question is....would some side burns have stopped this though?

Seriously though- great you are on the mend & as mentioned- chicks dig scars.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

HIPCHIP has a point about brain injuries adding up. I've had a doc yell at me for too many concussions in my life and not wearing a helmet when I ski (I do now) What can I'm assuming there is no evidence of a hematoma, he did say he had an MRI and was treated by a doc. Definitely follow up on how long of a break to take.

There is something called post-concussion syndrome that can last for a long time following an injury like this and is nothing to laugh about.

Your visible injuries look a lot better. The face is a horrible place to get sutures. Hope the head is clearing up.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

After a similar experience in March, I still don't remember anything from that day, I wear my FF on every ride.


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

mtbmonk said:


> Glad to see and hear you're on the mend! Just curious, what was the trail condition or stunt that caused you to go over the bars? A while back I got off pretty bad because I was riding way over my head. (Ego) I have since back off and I'm trying to relearn what I have unlearned. The funny thing is that now I'm enjoying the ride so much more.


I was riding a really tame log ride. I think I went off the side, but of course I still do not remember.


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

So does jsg wear a full face now? Just curious. 

Signed: Mr Paranoid Worrier. Not to mention concerned about what others think. 

PS - Actually i tried to buy a deviant lid at a bike shop but the guy told me that you would be the only kook in the santa monicas wearing a full face and beside there are no returns on the helmet.


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

dude. That looked brutal. Glad you recovered. Now get back out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Not Fun*

Ouch! Best wishes to you

I'm a multiple concussion guy- I've had at least 6 as an adult that I can be sure of, most likely several more. I was a bmx er as a kid and drove sprint cars as an adult for years. Ive had my tumbles and have been knocked out more than once. Most recently, I was in a serious passsenger car accident. My head went through the passenger side window after a major side impact.

Im 40 now and the most recent happened when I was 39. Took a LONG time to recover fully from the last one. I still have some lingering issues. This is not about me, but I would only suggest that you be sure to be diligent in your follow up. Dont let anyone minimize the seriousness of a closed head injury.

Gettin old blows!
Good luck to you!


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

Funny. It's always the tiniest, stupidest tricks that result in the most serious injury.

I knew a guy who broke his clavicle when he fell IN THE PARKING LOT after unloading his bike from the rack and riding in a circle to get clipped in.

And myself, after about 20 years of riding and crazy stunts, I finally broke my hand on a tiny BMX hill while showing off for a friend. 

When the mind isn't prepared, the body clumsily follows.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow. I know how things can happen in the easy stuff. I just flipped over the bars 50 ft from the end of the trail at the end of a 18 mile ride last Thursday. Didn't black out, but I couldn't breath for two minutes....going to the doctor today to see when I should be ok to workout again. My neck muscles are still a mess.
6 weeks to the Mohican 100. This was suppose to be my peak training time...might have to switch to the 100k.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

derockus said:


> you know what sucks? that we all feel like n00bs when we want to wear full-face gear. i messed my leg up recently and I had considered wearing shin/knee guards before that but didn't because "i'd look like a pus*y". man, isn't that the dumbest thing we've ever thought?? and come to think of it, everytime i've seen dudes that are all geared up i _actually _thought "shi*, that guy must be a _baller_!" i want to get nasty on the trail, and i bet a full-face dome piece would help me get raw. but i don't want to get judged. *how do we break the cycle?!??![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Who give a F what others think! Do what is best for you at your point of view :thumbsup:


----------

